# Man, 25, Posing As Hurricane Victim Enrolls, Plays Basketball At Texas High School



## gimbap (May 16, 2018)

https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/...-Posing-as-High-School-Student-482727051.html

This is so crazy to me. There's a video in the link, it even shows him at his high school graduation

--
A 25-year-old man was arrested after allegedly posing as a high school student in a Dallas Independent School District campus so he could compete in high school basketball, according to Texas officials.

Dallas ISD police said Sidney Bouvier Gilstrap-Portley claimed to be a displaced Hurricane Harvey refugee and enrolled as a freshman student at Skyline High School in August under the name Rashun Richardson. Federal law exempts people who claim to be homeless or an evacuee due to a natural disaster from requiring documents they might not have.

Two months later he transferred to Hillcrest High School and joined the basketball team there, The Dallas Morning News reported. He also briefly dated a 14-year-old classmate.

“For him to take advantage of the Harvey situation and then the homeless laws and get himself in front of our students, it is frustrating,” said Dallas ISD Superintendent Dr. Michael Hinojosa. 

It was revealed that Gilstrap-Portley, who once played basketball at North Mesquite High School and at Dallas Christian College, was an imposter when one of his former basketball coaches spotted him at a basketball tournament on April 30, district officials said.

North Mesquite Head Basketball Coach Phillip Randall told NBC DFW that he was not the one who spotted Gilstrap-Portley, but he did tip off Hillcrest High School after he was informed.

"He was an average player and a good kid, I'm surprised," Randall said. 

Gilstrap-Portley played for Randall until 2011 when he graduated from North Mesquite. Seven years later, he was still playing high school basketball and, according to Hinojosa, who had watched Gilstrap-Portley play at a playoff game, "he didn’t look any different than the other students."

The mother of a Hillcrest High School freshman told The Dallas Morning News her daughter dated Gilstrap-Portley in January. The mother, speaking on the condition of anonymity, said her 14-year-old daughter told her she did not have a sexual relationship with Gilstrap-Portley.

"I’m upset, frustrated, angry and sad at the same time," she told the Morning News. "If it’s happening at Hillcrest, then it could be happening somewhere else. It could have gone differently if he had other intentions to hurt her or to traffic her."

Hinojosa apologized to the parents of students in the district and vowed to "follow better protocals to try and prevent this from happpening."

"You send your kid to be safe at school and to participate in extracurricular activities and this should not happen,” Hinojosa added.

Gilstrap-Portley was arrested over the weekend on charges of tampering with government records, but has since bonded out of jail. 

Hillcrest High School sent the below letter to parents on Monday.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 16, 2018)

Dating a 14 year old? Oh my gosh.


----------



## sweetlaughter (May 16, 2018)

It's like a true life Never Been Kissed story about the brother


----------



## chicitygirl (May 16, 2018)

What in the world?! Some of these kids do look old as heck, I can't even fault folks for not wondering why he looked older. I was looking at some prom pics a friend posted on FB and some of these kids look like they're 35 with a mortgage and 3 kids.


----------



## Zaynab (May 16, 2018)

chicitygirl said:


> What in the world?! Some of these kids do look old as heck, I can't even fault folks for not wondering why he looked older. I was looking at some prom pics a friend posted on FB and some of these kids look like they're 35 with a mortgage and 3 kids.


Right. He doesn't look 14 to me but all these kids look so much older now, it's probably easy to do this.

I wonder why he did this? And how he concocted such a crazy scheme


----------



## FlowerHair (May 16, 2018)

He probably wanted a new start in life. And a basketball career.


----------



## Shula (May 16, 2018)

But did they win though? That's all that matters!


----------



## [email protected]@ (May 16, 2018)

Shula said:


> But did they win though? That's all that matters!


----------



## Ipanema (May 17, 2018)

All of this just to play basketball?  What is wrong with people?


----------



## Transformer (May 17, 2018)

Can't let go of those glory day.

But honestly--WHO WAS HARMED?


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (May 17, 2018)

He was trying to restart the clock


----------



## UmSumayyah (May 17, 2018)

Transformer said:


> Can't let go of those glory day.
> 
> But honestly--WHO WAS HARMED?


The 14 year old?


----------



## UmSumayyah (May 17, 2018)

Also, I could swear that this is the second time a story like this has made the news.


----------



## sweetlaughter (May 17, 2018)

Did he get any scholarship offers? Or maybe he was trying to get drafted?


----------



## ladysaraii (May 17, 2018)

UmSumayyah said:


> Also, I could swear that this is the second time a story like this has made the news.



Yeah, I think I remember a thread about a 30 yr old black guy....it's been a while but I think we talked about it on here.


----------



## bellatiamarie (May 17, 2018)

I was just telling my cousin I wish there was a rewind button on life  Bruh was tryna do it all over again.

I wouldn’t go back to high school though


----------



## gimbap (May 17, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> I was just telling my cousin I wish there was a rewind button on life  Bruh was tryna do it all over again.
> 
> I wouldn’t go back to high school though


Right, take me back to the time between high school graduation and college, before I took out any student loans


----------



## bellatiamarie (May 17, 2018)

gimbap said:


> Right, take me back to the time between high school graduation and college, before I took out any student loans



Siiiis!!! That’s exactly what I said to my cousin!!  If only I had known then what I know now!!


----------



## werenumber2 (May 17, 2018)

sweetlaughter said:


> It's like a true life Never Been Kissed story about the brother



I totally forgot Josie's brother enrolls at the school too!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 9, 2018)

Update on this story because his nasty ---- bout to make the sex offender registry.

*Police: Texas man, 25, who allegedly posed as high school student accused of relationship with teen*

Texas man, 25, who allegedly posed as high school student accused of relationship with teen, police say

A 25-year-old Texas man who allegedly posed as a high school student is accused of kissing and touching a teen girl and propositioning her for sex before he was caught, police said.

Sidney Bouvier Gilstrap-Portley, 25, was charged Friday with indecency with a child. He's accused of dating a 14-year-old girl while posing as a 17-year-old boy at Hillcrest High School. The girl was a freshman at the high school and met Gilstrap-Portley through a friend, the Dallas Morning-News reported, citing an arrest affidavit.

The girl knew Gilstrap-Portley under the name Rashaun Richardson, police said. A mutual friend told Gilstrap-Portley she was a year older than him and liked him, which led to the two exchanging Snapchat information, according to the Morning-News.

The relationship eventually progressed and Gilstrap-Portley asked the teen to kiss him and she did, the newspaper reported, citing the affidavit. *The man allegedly then took the teen and her nephew to a park. He reportedly stayed in a car with the girl, and is accused of kissing her and touching her.

Gilstrap-Portley asked the girl to have sex, but she declined, the newspaper reported.*

The mother of the 14-year-old girl told FOX4 News in May her daughter told her Gilstrap-Portley kissed and touched her but didn’t have a sexual relationship with her.

“He was popular. A lot of the girls liked him and he was giving her attention, though,” the mother told the station.

*The woman never suspected Gilstrap-Portley of posing as a younger man until a detective approached her in May about the possibility of him wanting to relive his high school athletic career, she told the **Morning-News*

Gilstrap-Portley was arrested in May and charged with felony tampering with government documents for filing false enrollment records. He originally graduated North Mesquite High School in 2011.

Gilstrap-Portley was released from jail Friday after posting bond on the *second-degree felony charge of child indecency*, according to the Morning-News.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 10, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> I was just telling my cousin I wish there was a rewind button on life  Bruh was tryna do it all over again.
> 
> I wouldn’t go back to high school though




I'd go back to fifth grade...  yes, I'm serious!


----------



## Laela (Jul 10, 2018)

Hopefully, not the 14-year-old he "dated"...



Transformer said:


> But honestly--WHO WAS HARMED?


----------



## metro_qt (Jul 10, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> The girl knew Gilstrap-Portley under the name Rashaun Richardson, police said.* A mutual friend told Gilstrap-Portley she was a year older than him and liked him, which led to the two exchanging Snapchat information, *according to the Morning-News.
> Morning-News.



He's wrong, 
But she played him too by falsifying her age and saying she was 18.
In real life an 18 and a 25 year old isn't illegal.

So this doesn't seem fair, (yet, he could have avoided all of this by not going back to highschool and perpetrating like a 17 year old in the first place)


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 10, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> The girl knew Gilstrap-Portley under the name Rashaun Richardson, police said.* A mutual friend told Gilstrap-Portley she was a year older than him and liked him, which led to the two exchanging Snapchat information, *according to the Morning-News.
> Morning-News.





metro_qt said:


> He's wrong,
> But she played him too by falsifying her age and saying she was 18.
> In real life an 18 and a 25 year old isn't illegal.
> So this doesn't seem fair, (yet,* he could have avoided all of this by not going back to highschool and perpetrating like a 17 year old in the first place*)


1. Everything that happens to you while you are committing a crime is your fault.  He gets no claim on "fair". 
2. If they had a "mutual friend" then dude knew the girl was 14.  This mutual friend obviously likes to spill tea.


----------



## metro_qt (Jul 10, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> 1. Everything that happens to you while you are committing a crime is your fault.  He gets no claim on "fair".
> 2. If they had a "mutual friend" then dude knew the girl was 14.  This mutual friend obviously likes to spill tea.


True....


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 11, 2018)

I think he knew she was 14. This is his word that someone told him that she was a year older. He’s trying to save his behind.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jul 11, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> I'd go back to fifth grade...  yes, I'm serious!



 

Why sis?


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 11, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> Why sis?



My life would be very different if I had made different choices on where to go to high school.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jul 11, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> My life would be very different if I had made different choices on where to go to high school.



Mmmmm.... gotcha!  That’s how I feel too.... but moreso regarding college/grad school.  Don’t think I’d go all the way back to 5th grade but I feel you!


----------

